# التبريد الشمسي يسخر طاقة الشمس لأنقاذ حياة البشرية ....



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

موضوع جميل وانساني يجب الأطلاع عليه ايضا وجدته صدفتا واود ان تستفيدو منه والملف عائد لمؤسسة

السلام الأخضر .

وسبق وان تسائلت عن التبريد الشمسي في موضوع مستقل لكن بنظام اخر الرجاء الأطلاع عليه :81: .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## ahmadalr (30 يوليو 2007)

والله احنا العراقيين طول عمرنا دايخيين بالكهرباء............بسسسسسسس فوز المنتخب العراقي بالكأس،،
نسانا الكهرباء............شكرا لك على موضوعك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2007)

الأخ احمد .

تحية طيبة .

اهلا وسهلا والف مرحبا بانضمامك الينا وان شاء الله تكون صديق دائم للملتقى .

اما بخصوص الفرحة فهي كبيرة ونستنا كل احزاننا وماسينا وان شاء الله تدوم دوم .

البغدادي .


----------



## ihsan (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.مرتضى (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ولكن اتسال اذا كان هناك مخططات او وصف لكافة اجزاء المبرد الشمسي وبيان امكانية تصنيعها لاننا في العراق بامس الحاجة الى هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا


----------



## مهندس بغداد (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي 





جار التحميل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2007)

د.مرتضى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع ولكن اتسال اذا كان هناك مخططات او وصف لكافة اجزاء المبرد الشمسي وبيان امكانية تصنيعها لاننا في العراق بامس الحاجة الى هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا



تحية طيبة .

انا الأن بصدد تصنيع براد تبخيري ( مبردة او المكيف الصحراوي ) يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية ليلا ونهارا .

تعمل على 12 فولت يعني (انحلت شغلتنا في العراق ) وبالأمكان اي شخص تصنيعها من البدائل 

المتوفرة في الأسواق المحلية . وان اشاء الله ترى النور عن قريب في هذا القسم .

البغدادي :3:


----------



## العبقرينو (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا كتير اخي والله يجزاك الخير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم على موضوعك


----------



## سلام محمود (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك انا مستعد على التعاون لايجاد حلول لانه مجال جديد لا يمكن لاحد السيطرة عليه حيث شعبنا يمكنه استخدام الشمس بدون اخذ سماح من احد وبهذا نحل مشكلة الحرمان من الكهرباء............في الايام القريبة ساترجم موضوع عملي لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية من الشمس باستخدام صحن(parable) على شكل مراة عند تجمع اشعة الشمس في نقطة واحدة تكون درجة الحرارة عالية جدا وبذلك يمكن تحويل هذة الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة كهربائية................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي سلام محمود على الافكار النيرة .

فعلا مرت خمسة سنوات وحالنا كما هو وربما اتعس .

وعلى رأيك (حيث شعبنا يمكنه استخدام الشمس بدون اخذ سماح من احد وبهذا نحل مشكلة الحرمان من الكهرباء........)

تشكر وتقبل فائق احترامي .


البغدادي


----------



## asfour41 (28 فبراير 2008)

موضوع رائع . ولكن لم يذكر بالملف اي شئ عن التبريد الشمسي الامتصاصي .. والذي على مااعتقد له المستقبل الاكبر في مجال التبريد .


----------



## مايزنر (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جداً على هذا الملف، جاري التحميل...
جازاك الله خيراً...


----------



## المخترع عصام (23 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للزملاء ولمن يعرف شركة محترمة فقد ابتكرت مؤخرا طريقتين جديدتين للأستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية الاول تصميم جديد لتسخين الماء ذو كفاءة عالية والثاني نظام تجميع للطاقة الشمسية الحرارية لتصل الى اكثر من 500 درجة للأستخدام الصناعي والمنزلي,,, المخترع عصام حمدي


----------



## عراقيون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## مالك606 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*التبريد الشمسي لإنقاذ حياة البشرية*

موضوع رائع جداً منذ زمن وأنا أبحث عن هكذا موضوع شكراً جزيلاً جداً وأرجو أن تتحفونا بالمزيد والله ولي التوفيق 
سبحان الله لعظيم الذي علم الإنسان مالم يعلم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر الجميع على مروركم وردودكم .

تمنياتي الموفقية للجميع.

البغدادي


----------



## imi (10 ديسمبر 2008)

on vous remerci pour ce sujet qui est trés interessant pour tous les arrabes.


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*تبريد الأبنية باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا الموضوع قديم و جديد في نفس الوقت :81:

عموما احببت ان اشارك بمعلومة رأيتها في اطروحة ماجستير في مكتبة الجامعة التكنلوجية ببغداد

واليوم عن طريق موقع الجامعة يمكن معرفة هذه الأطروحة وارجوا من الإخوة المتواجدين قرب 

الجامعة ان يستعيروا هذه الأطروحة ويصوروها على شكل ملف بي دي اف لتعم الفائدة :13:

واليكم الروابط وهي فقط خلاصة الأطروحة

http://www.uotiq.org/elibrary/elibthesis/845.pdf

http://www.uotiq.org/elibrary/elibthesis/1833.pdf

بالمناسبة موقع الجامعة التكنلوجية هو

http://www.uotiq.org/

تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ عبد الله العزاوي .

تحية طيبة .

شكرا جزيلا على مررورك واضافتك الرائعة .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة .

تقبل فائق التقدير والاحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## ام_محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المعلومات المفيدة 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## rafek (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اسرار الطاقة الشمسية على الرابط
http://rafek.yoo7.com/index.htm


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## بلا رقيب (27 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع مشكور والله يوفقك


----------



## miltronique (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لماذا سمي هذا بالتبريد الشمسي وماهو الا استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في توليد الكهرباء ... ومن ثم تفعل بها ما تشاء سواء التبريد أو التسخين ........الملف لا يحمل أي مادة علمية ولكنه مقال أدبي عن الابحاث ...


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (29 يونيو 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع 
وشكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ar_kassar (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا حيث أنا مهندس ميكانيكي وأعمل ماجستير في الطاقات المتجددة وخصوصا الطاقة الشمسية وبحثي يدور حول التكييف باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية زوفقك الله على الفائدة وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي 





جار التحميل*​


----------



## alameeere (29 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووور عزيزي ع الموضوع الرائع


----------



## darenof (29 يناير 2010)

شكراً كتيير على الموضوع بس أنا بحاجة لدروس في الميكانيكال كيف ممكن أحصل عليها


----------



## etudiant (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zahersd (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## j_karim (13 يوليو 2010)

بعض المخططات من الأخوة الأعزاء إذا أمكن


----------



## دلوفان69 (13 يوليو 2010)

اي خطوة باتجاه الطاقة النظيفة يحتاج الى التشجيع والشكر حتى لو بائت بالفشل


----------



## iraq man (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر حضوركم وردودكم.
مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------

